# passat g60 engine swaped into a 91 passat 16v auto



## sciroccocjb (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm probably in the wrong forum but I was wondering if it is much trouble and whats involved to take the g60 engine out of my current 92 passat syncro and swap it into a 91 passat 16v auto missing motor and trans....
the reason for this is my syncro is rusty as hell and this body is in mint shape...also i was planing on making it a fwd during the swap.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: passat g60 engine swaped into a 91 passat 16v auto (sciroccocjb)*

its not hard at all .
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerosearch


----------

